# Burning through sweeps/Flushing conduit



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Tie a rag to a rope and pull it through the pipe.

It's not their first rodeo. They'll figure it out.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

a wire brush mandrel will swab it out nicely


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That 410 needs to visit the local hydr hose place.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> That 410 needs to visit the local hydr hose place.


Yeah, it's a bit scary.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You can always toss a compressor and genny in the loader bucket and go around and blast water out of the conduits. 

I'd paint those carlon j boxes too cause they don't like the sun for long.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> You can always toss a compressor and genny in the loader bucket and go around and blast water out of the conduits.
> 
> I'd paint those carlon j boxes too cause they don't like the sun for long.


There is lots of water around but getting to it and hauling it would be a trick. I haven't done the math but I would imagine it would take quite a few gallons.

Thanks....Never thought about the Carlons...that sucks. I was going to use metal but I though plastic would be better.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't have to flush with clean water, just blast out any that that is in there then pull a rag through. 

The POCO may brush it then pull a mandrel before they pull their wire too.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> You don't have to flush with clean water, just blast out any that that is in there then pull a rag through.
> 
> The POCO may brush it then pull a mandrel before they pull their wire too.


OK...I will try and get some information but they are not very talkative. :laughing:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like to tie a rag to a rope and lube the piss out of the rag and pull it through before a long run.

A few years ago the poco would show up to this job I was on with very similar circumstances as the ones you describe. They would put this awesome compressor on it and blow the mule tape. It would shoot the water and mule tape up 30 or 40 feet and get it pretty clean


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pulls that long I would have used rigid 90s.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

heavyduty73 said:


> Pulls that long I would have used rigid 90s.


I didn't know enough to ask about using rigid. They gave me drawings and said this is how we want it done.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

8V71 said:


> I didn't know enough to ask about using rigid. They gave me drawings and said this is how we want it done.


You're gonna need a compressor, and a large one at that, to blow a line 900'. Blow the conduit with the compressor first and that should clean em out pretty good. The poco here wants a line in the conduit, so we leave them a jet line, then they usually pull in there own mule tape. That being said, 900' of jet line stretches a lot, and 900' of mule tape can weigh a lot especially if its wet. The 500'er will be a bear too IMO. In the future use rigid 90's. Either way Im sure youll get er done. Where there's a will there's a way...


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Florida power you install all rigid 90 s both sides doesnt matter how long or short the contractor that installs the conduit installs the 1/4 rope .

Never have i ever seen the power company measure any conduit run .

They bring out the reel trailer with one mile of wire and pull it in they dont measure nothing .

They tug in there rope with your rope or if you dont put a line in they shoot a metal cable  in with a compressor and use the stainless braided cable to pull there stuff.

Plus your only aloud two 90 s in a run and no offsets or kicks no heated bends and elbows stubs must be long sweeps 5 foot high . We also run the ground wire on top of duct bank for them .

Most jobs we do the POCO inspects the work before its covered and they measure the centers on any stub ups . Plus some POCO inspectors want to see a mandrel pulled no rags they want it done the correct way and a supervisor comes out to witness . lots of fun 

If your worried about burning into that pvc when you pull the rope cut up a piece of seal tight slide the seal tight inside the pvc 90 elbow use that during your pull it wont cut your pvc . Use it on the tug side homie


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

green light said:


> You're gonna need a compressor, and a large one at that, to blow a line 900'. Blow the conduit with the compressor first and that should clean em out pretty good. The poco here wants a line in the conduit, so we leave them a jet line, then they usually pull in there own mule tape. That being said, 900' of jet line stretches a lot, and 900' of mule tape can weigh a lot especially if its wet. The 500'er will be a bear too IMO. In the future use rigid 90's. Either way Im sure youll get er done. Where there's a will there's a way...


I do have a 30 gallon already up there but I don't know if that is big enough. Would there have to be a dump valve? The standard air lines and fittings don't flow very much volume.

I have 1/4" poly already in the pipes. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get a line in after it was done so I fed it in as I was installing the conduit. It turned out to be a real pain working around it while gluing. I used a 25' leader of solid #12 so I wasn't getting glue directly on the rope.

I'm actually the most worried about the 500'. It dips through 2 of the creeks. The 900' goes down a pretty steep hill (600' of the run) and I noticed while feeding a phone line and the pull rope for the power conduit that they almost fed by themselves when I got close to the bottom of the hill.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well Florida power you install all rigid 90 s both sides doesnt matter how long or short the contractor that installs the conduit installs the 1/4 rope .
> 
> Never have i ever seen the power company measure any conduit run .
> 
> ...


They came out and engineered the run. Used a measuring wheel maybe for billing purposes. It cost me a small fortune.

No fittings underground, just conduit.

Thanks for telling me about installing the burn shield on the pull side. :whistling2: I did breath a lot of fumes so thanks again for looking out for me.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't like installing pull line while glueing I've seen it done and the rope ended up stuck in the conduit because it was laying in a bit of glue that ends up coming out on the inside


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JPRO2 said:


> I don't like installing pull line while glueing I've seen it done and the rope ended up stuck in the conduit because it was laying in a bit of glue that ends up coming out on the inside


Funny...I just edited the post 2 up before reading yours. I used a 25' #12 leader to help keep the rope out of the fresh joints. I never experienced any sticking problems. Sometimes a tiny bit on the leader but it broke free easily.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

JPRO2 said:


> I don't like installing pull line while glueing I've seen it done and the rope ended up stuck in the conduit because it was laying in a bit of glue that ends up coming out on the inside


 I think that's why the N.E.C. is correct once in a while.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> I think that's why the N.E.C. is correct once in a while.


Please elaborate


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think he is talking about the glue damaging the conductor insulation. I also wonder if for people who slide the conduit over the conductors that the NEC want's to be sure the conductors can be replaced if necessary. Like having a 1000 degrees of turns. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link to HET with your project thread, got lost in that one last night. :thumbsup:

Reminded me of this project http://ludens.cl/paradise/turbine/turbine.html

I love following projects like that with good pics and description. Looks like a great spot you have over there, hope the primaries slide right in.

We'll be _'pulling for you'_. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Thanks for the link to HET with your project thread, got lost in that one last night. :thumbsup:
> 
> Reminded me of this project http://ludens.cl/paradise/turbine/turbine.html
> 
> ...


Thanks stuiec....HEF and this forum are the ones I spend my time on. This one is freekin side splitting and HEF is the most polite I have ever come across although a bit boring. 98% of the members here would last about 2 posts before getting banned for life. :laughing: 

I can't remember where I found it but I followed the link and his side links a year or 2 ago. That dude is one sharp cookie. I have a huge volume creek on my property and a 1000' elevation change but the creek is at the bottom of my property. When I was reading his thread I was wishing so badly my water flowed from the top of the mountain down.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Thanks stuiec....HEF and this forum are the ones I spend my time on. This one is freekin side splitting and HEF is the most polite I have ever come across although a bit boring. 98% of the members here would last about 2 posts before getting banned for life. :laughing:
> 
> I can't remember where I found it but I followed the link and his side links a year or 2 ago. That dude is one sharp cookie. I have a huge volume creek on my property and a 1000' elevation change but the creek is at the bottom of my property. *When I was reading his thread I was wishing so badly my water **flowed from the top of the mountain down*.



Time to start studying some MC Escher drawings....


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you decide to stay with 2 meters and transformers? 
You may want to extend the power and telephone pipes past the pad so you don't have to dig under it again.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Time to start studying some MC Escher drawings....


I will look that up. Did you catch the link I posted in one of the threads here a while back. Warning...this will keep you busy for way more time then you want. The link I'm posting here is for one of the shorter side links because the main page has so many pictures. Just click on the side links if you want to do some exploring. Absolutely facinating.

http://www.frenchriverland.com/governor_theory_for_the_plant_operator.htm


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I will look that up. Did you catch the link I posted in one of the threads here a while back. Warning...this will keep you busy for way more time then you want. The link I'm posting here is for one of the shorter side links because the main page has so many pictures. Just click on the side links if you want to do some exploring. Absolutely facinating.
> 
> http://www.frenchriverland.com/governor_theory_for_the_plant_operator.htm


:laughing: Yes, you did. That one swallowed up a good chunk too!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

RandyM said:


> Did you decide to stay with 2 meters and transformers?
> You may want to extend the power and telephone pipes past the pad so you don't have to dig under it again.


Yes, I just want to get this completed to the original plan. They would want me to make a gravel road to the pedestal location for the meter reader. Of course they could use a smart meter but I think they enjoy being difficult.

I bought extra sweeps and I will place one under the transformer pad and another one under one of the junction boxes for an alternate idea. It looks like it would be a pain to tunnel under once they are installed.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't waste too much time with the Escher...:shifty:


View attachment 27178


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

was it you, too, that posted this one? http://www.vanishingpoint.ca/niagara-hydro


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> was it you, too, that posted this one? http://www.vanishingpoint.ca/niagara-hydro


I'm not that cruel. :001_huh: :laughing:

Edit: oh sorry, I thought the link had something to do with the pic in your previous post.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

8V71 said:


> OK...I will try and get some information but they are not very talkative. :laughing:


Usually that stuff is spelled out in their spec book. 



8V71 said:


> I do have a 30 gallon already up there but I don't know if that is big enough. Would there have to be a dump valve? The standard air lines and fittings don't flow very much volume.
> 
> I have 1/4" poly already in the pipes. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get a line in after it was done so I fed it in as I was installing the conduit. It turned out to be a real pain working around it while gluing. I used a 25' leader of solid #12 so I wasn't getting glue directly on the rope.
> 
> I'm actually the most worried about the 500'. It dips through 2 of the creeks. The 900' goes down a pretty steep hill (600' of the run) and I noticed while feeding a phone line and the pull rope for the power conduit that they almost fed by themselves when I got close to the bottom of the hill.


That's kinda small but you can try. We use a much larger electric or a trailer compressor.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Usually that stuff is spelled out in their spec book.
> 
> That's kinda small but you can try. We use a much larger electric or a trailer compressor.


Not a word about it, just how they want the conduit installed.

Would I have to install a high flow ball valve? I can't imagine enough volume coming out of the standard quick connect.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

In order to clear most of the water out of 4", you'll need at least 150CFM, and a 3/4" hose. Make up some sort of adapter from the hose to the PVC, if you just shove the hose into a pipe full of water, it won't do much. 

I've blown basic foam mouses through PVC longer than 900'. But water will cause trouble, it needs to be blown out first.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

8V71 said:


> Not a word about it, just how they want the conduit installed.
> 
> Would I have to install a high flow ball valve? I can't imagine enough volume coming out of the standard quick connect.


All the trailer compressors I have dealt with have 3/4"+ air lines. We would use them to clear out irrigation lines 4" lines were cleared fairly easy. To clear debris you could probably stuff a sponge in there and blow it out the other end. Repeat a couple times if you want to be sure they are clean.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

It is common for me to run trailer mounted air compressour at least 150 CFM or more and use 3/4 inch hose or larger but make sure you brace the hose well before you crank it up.

Always crack the ball valve partway for few seconds to build up the pressure on the pipe then crank it wide open expect alot of water or gunk fly out of the oppiste end.

I have one super long run conduit which it was over 600 meters and took me couple minuites to clear it out and once I get the water out then I put in a nerd ball or hard foam ball and run it again to pick up the rest of debries and warn anyone on that end to stand clear when the nerd ball come out of that end it can be pretty nasty when it fly out ( sorta like super long potato gun if you get my picture on that .)

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

green light said:


> Please elaborate


 Somewhere in the N.E.C. states to install the conduit system complete then pull conductors.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Somewhere in the N.E.C. states to install the conduit system complete then pull conductors.


300.18(A)

Roger


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Another 20' of power and 40' of phone conduit yesterday. The previous owner filled this area with about 18" of shale and gravel so I kept it seperated on the left side of the trench.

New style transformer pad. It has threaded stainless inserts I guess for securing the transformer. The original design was just a flat gravel pad and they bring out a precast concrete slab to place under the transformer.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> a wire brush mandrel will swab it out nicely


This type of wire brush will NEVER go thru PVC conduit. Instead, use a flexible mandrel to clean the conduit out and a lube spreader to lube it up...



heavyduty73 said:


> Pulls that long I would have used rigid 90s.


Definitely!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

htneighbors said:


> This type of wire brush will NEVER go thru PVC conduit. Instead, use a flexible mandrel to clean the conduit out and a lube spreader to lube it up...
> 
> 
> Definitely!


I'm going to try and be there when they pull the cable. I like those mandrels you pictured and I hope they have something like that. The more I think about it, I don't think they would run expensive MV cable through an unknown conduit. Just cleaning the cable off and putting it back on the reel sounds like something they would try to avoid.

This is an engineered system and I have to do as they say. I'm sure they would pack up and go home if they saw rigid sweeps installed. Plus they would have to bond them, especially the one going underground from the pole. I'm hoping the pusher dude has some sort of mechanical feeder that will take a lot of pressure off of the pulling side.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

So when's the big day?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Most under ground conduits especially long runs have water and muck in them. Pocos usually use cable that is rated for direct burial, xlpe or low voltage cables, so I don't think being in a wet duct will hurt the cable. I would be more concerned about debris that could cut into the sheath

They usually rod, swab or blow air in the duct o clear.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

8V71 said:


> I'm going to try and be there when they pull the cable. I like those mandrels you pictured and I hope they have something like that. The more I think about it, I don't think they would run expensive MV cable through an unknown conduit. Just cleaning the cable off and putting it back on the reel sounds like something they would try to avoid.
> 
> This is an engineered system and I have to do as they say. I'm sure they would pack up and go home if they saw rigid sweeps installed. Plus they would have to bond them, especially the one going underground from the pole. I'm hoping the pusher dude has some sort of mechanical feeder that will take a lot of pressure off of the pulling side.



Well the power company wants rigid sweeps they call it out in detail they also want PVC females on the tops of all conduit stubs .

And since ive been doing sub stations for years they dont bond the rigid sweeps ever its not done and its there call . 

The cable is shielded so theres no effect on the rigid conduit zero .

If there was a grounding issue all of the work in florida would be burned out by now.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> So when's the big day?


Really difficult to say. There is only about 30 more feet to the transformer and about 75' from the trans to the barn. I still have to install the meter socket and load center, then call for an inspection.

At my age this heat is killing me. I pack like I'm going to stay overnight but at the end of the day all I want to do is go home and get a shower which is 2.5 hours away. All of this last area here is apron/driveway type of deal so I'm backfilling with a garden hoe in about 4" lifts and compacting it with my feet so everything will fit back in the trench and hopefully have no settling.

If I don't get this done before the water in the conduits freezes I would have to wait till next spring but that would be the absolute worst case and I don't see that happening unless some sort of bad chit happens.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tonedeaf said:


> Most under ground conduits especially long runs have water and muck in them. Pocos usually use cable that is rated for direct burial, xlpe or low voltage cables, so I don't think being in a wet duct will hurt the cable. I would be more concerned about debris that could cut into the sheath
> 
> They usually rod, swab or blow air in the duct o clear.





piperunner said:


> Well the power company wants rigid sweeps they call it out in detail they also want PVC females on the tops of all conduit stubs .
> 
> And since ive been doing sub stations for years they dont bond the rigid sweeps ever its not done and its there call .
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

piperunner said:


> If there was a grounding issue all of the work in florida would be burned out by now.


I was thinking of a safety issue at the pole but since the cable is concentric I can't see there being an issue unless a whole bunch of bad things take place.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

I have dug a few primary replacement jobs for my local POCO, and all they have done to the pipe is blow a string, hook up rope, and pull in cable. Being a sparky and equipment operator has given me a chance to see both sides of this go down, and the cable most POCO's use pulls in a lot easier then the stuff used for under 600 volt. We have always taken out a trailer compressor and blown the pipe out, just to double check it, you should be able to rent one.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I worked at this company where we had directionally-drilled and installed a lot of 6" HDPE conduit in runs of roughly 300-400 ft or so for a project. We used some trailer vacuums and IIRC one of the other crews found an angry critter in the tank that didn't like getting sucked out of his "burrow." 

Getting a line into the conduit was a little complicated too as it required vacuuming some poly string, then using the string to pull mule tape and the mule tape to pull in some expensive pulling rope -- i think 1-3/8 thick roughly. The cables themselves had a diameter of 2" and some of the runs required a rather large backhoe to pull in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well the power company wants rigid sweeps they call it out in detail they also want PVC females on the tops of all conduit stubs .
> 
> And since ive been doing sub stations for years they dont bond the rigid sweeps ever its not done and its there call .
> 
> ...


A buried rigid sweep is not required to be bonded. 

The fact the cable in your case is shielded makes no difference at all.

You could pull typical single conductor XHHW through the isolated sweep and there would be no issue.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We often use "builders tape" here for draw lines, the blue 1 inch plastic tape they use to package around boxes.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

coil power said:


> I have dug a few primary replacement jobs for my local POCO, and all they have done to the pipe is blow a string, hook up rope, and pull in cable. Being a sparky and equipment operator has given me a chance to see both sides of this go down, and the cable most POCO's use pulls in a lot easier then the stuff used for under 600 volt. We have always taken out a trailer compressor and blown the pipe out, just to double check it, you should be able to rent one.


I have never handled this cable but seeing cross section pics gives me that impression as well. I think the cable they will be pulling has #2 solid aluminum in the center and it looks like it would be stiff enough that the pusher could contribute a lot of help getting it through the conduit.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

uconduit said:


> I worked at this company where we had directionally-drilled and installed a lot of 6" HDPE conduit in runs of roughly 300-400 ft or so for a project. We used some trailer vacuums and IIRC one of the other crews found an angry critter in the tank that didn't like getting sucked out of his "burrow."
> 
> Getting a line into the conduit was a little complicated too as it required vacuuming some poly string, then using the string to pull mule tape and the mule tape to pull in some expensive pulling rope -- i think 1-3/8 thick roughly. The cables themselves had a diameter of 2" and some of the runs required a rather large backhoe to pull in.


That made me laugh.:laughing: There are a lot of snakes and small critters around and I have always kept caps on the installed conduits. A couple of times a bear got to playing with my pull rope and knocked the caps off though.

I already have 1/4" poly in the conduits that I pulled through while installing and I was told they use that to pull in their pull rope.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

BBQ said:


> A buried rigid sweep is not required to be bonded.
> 
> The fact the cable in your case is shielded makes no difference at all.
> 
> You could pull typical single conductor XHHW through the isolated sweep and there would be no issue.


NEC wise....when you say buried, can there be a few inches exposed above ground? As safety conscious as the NEC is I'm just surprised that they would allow this.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

8V71 said:


> NEC wise....when you say buried, can there be a few inches exposed above ground? As safety conscious as the NEC is I'm just surprised that they would allow this.


No, 18" of cover.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

8V71 said:


> I have never handled this cable but seeing cross section pics gives me that impression as well. I think the cable they will be pulling has #2 solid aluminum in the center and it looks like it would be stiff enough that the pusher could contribute a lot of help getting it through the conduit.


It is a lot more pliable then it looks. The crews around here pull it in with a caspan winch and sock, they don't push, just feed it into the pipe with an elephant trunk.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

coil power said:


> It is a lot more pliable then it looks. The crews around here pull it in with a caspan winch and sock, they don't push, just feed it into the pipe with an elephant trunk.


Thanks.....the cable is on a big reel I assume with a power feed? So would the reel truck just make sure his speed matches the pulling speed with a little slack?


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

8V71 said:


> Thanks.....the cable is on a big reel I assume with a power feed? So would the reel truck just make sure his speed matches the pulling speed with a little slack?


Never see them use a power feed, but it would make sense that it would feed the cable off roughly the same speed or a touch faster, just to keep from putting to much pressure on the rope and cable. The power feed around here is a helper pulling by hand and another guiding the cable into the pipe.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm just guessing by the size of the reels I see on the trucks going down the road. Maybe it's not that difficult to pull cable by hand. Thanks again for your input. I hope I can get some pics of the install and post them here.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

8V71 said:


> I'm just guessing by the size of the reels I see on the trucks going down the road. Maybe it's not that difficult to pull cable by hand. Thanks again for your input. I hope I can get some pics of the install and post them here.


Look forward to pics, I really enjoy your tread @ hef, looking forward for updates over there too.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

coil power said:


> Look forward to pics, I really enjoy your tread @ hef, looking forward for updates over there too.


Thanks, I appreciate the compliment. It looks like I screwed up with the weather and should be there trenching right now. The past few days have been ungodly humid and hot but it's really really nice outside right now.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I finally finished the 1800' of primary. :surrender:


----------



## Rhone 0629 (Nov 27, 2012)

sometimes mandrels get stuck if you have used a heater to make bends


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rhone 0629 said:


> sometimes mandrels get stuck if you have used a heater to make bends


No bends underground....just natural conduit flex.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

FulThrotl said:


> it varies around the country, but here, the POCO will bring their OWN
> mandrel, and pull it. it will go around a sweep, but not a 90. it's square
> shouldered, and will catch on a funky coupling, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm still reluctant about asking, maybe tomorrow.  I guess if they blow it first the pull rope needs to be held on the outside of the conduit so it doesn't go through with the water? If I need to clean or mandrel the conduits I will hire someone to do it because I'm not set up for something this large.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know what the big secret is but he didn't want to cough up any details. All he would say is that they will do whatever it takes to get the wire through the conduit.:001_huh: It was a very short and awkward conversation. :confused1:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Secondary done


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

May need an expansion joint under the meter socket. At least here it is required.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

8V71, thanks again for such an awesome thread!!

If you don't mind, can you say on here approximately how much all this cost you? 

My colleague had to pay for overhead power for his property in Oregon and it was almost $15k.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

RandyM said:


> May need an expansion joint under the meter socket. At least here it is required.


I was toying with the idea of installing one. PoCo doesn't require the joint but I do get full sun on this side of the building. All of the other sweeps for this job are 36" radius so I also used a 36" here as well even though PoCo only required 24" so it's well below the frost line, actually it's down at 4'. The sweep is also sitting on undisturbed soil so I'm sure there won't be any settling issues. I can't remember the exact figures but thermal expansion is somewhere between 1/8 and 3/16 of an inch worst case.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

mxslick said:


> 8V71, thanks again for such an awesome thread!!
> 
> If you don't mind, can you say on here approximately how much all this cost you?
> 
> My colleague had to pay for overhead power for his property in Oregon and it was almost $15k.


You're welcome slick! Overhead for this run would have cost me $35,000 and that is with the first 400' free. I unknowingly caught a break on the underground price because I put my request in on the same week as First Energy gobbled up 4 or 5 of the local power companies. With the original power company it was $12 per foot minus 400' free and it dropped to $8 per foot so my cost was $11,200.

Cost aside, overhead would have been out of the question except for the flat area on my property where I wouldn't want it anyway. The first 500' goes through a neighbors property and then it goes up a long narrow path that is just wide enough for my backhoe with a sheer drop off and so steep that the machine can't make it up without wanting to flip over backwards (seat suckage to the max :laughing. They have to maintain everything once installed so they push for underground and try to stay away from "cross country" overhead runs as she put it.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hack!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy to get this nailed down. The big storms were draining into the excavated hole and making the pad mushy.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

When will the POCO start pulling in the primary?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for asking RandyM. 

From the pole to the first pull point gets swampy during the wet season so I’m working as fast as I can two days per week.

1) Need to build another pull point/junction box.
2) Install load center/wiring/ground system.
3) Finish backfilling and grade around the transformer pad.
4) Call AHJ for inspection and they call POCO.

I’m hoping to call for the inspection about the end of October???


----------

